# DO NOT LET THIS BECOME A POWER GRAB !!!!! REMEMBER THE WORD " NO " !!!!



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


>


The only one shallow enough to use this for a power grab is the slimy likes of Donald J. Trump and others who will attempt to consolidate power by eliminating the competition. When will t declare marshall law and suspension of all elections until further notice (you know, like how psychos like you said Obama would do?)?


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only one shallow enough to use this for a power grab is the slimy likes of Donald J. Trump and others who will attempt to consolidate power by eliminating the competition. When will t declare marshall law and suspension of all elections until further notice (you know, like how psychos like you said Obama would do?)?


According to a news report that I find hard to believe, the NRA criticized the Mayor of a city on the Midwest for banning large gatherings of people.  I'm not sure what their beef is.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only one shallow enough to use this for a power grab is the slimy likes of Donald J. Trump and others who will attempt to consolidate power by eliminating the competition. *When will t declare marshall law* and suspension of all elections until further notice (you know, like how psychos like you said Obama would do?)?



*That will NEVER happen....and YOU know it !*
*
Only a Filthy Democrat would do that and YOU know that also !

Example ...Gov Andrew Cuomo/Bill DeBlasio, Gov Gavin Gruesome, Gov Jay Inslee those are just *
*a few Democrat examples..........*


----------

